

Interactive Storytelling Online and the History of Philadelphia’s Yellow Fever - mr_golyadkin
http://theappendix.net/issues/2014/4/fever-to-tell-interactive-storytelling-online-and-philadelphias-yellow-fever-outbreak

======
benbreen
Here's a direct link to the Choose Your Own Adventure component:
[http://theappendix.net/special/the-fever](http://theappendix.net/special/the-
fever)

